

Ask HN: Source for data on VC firms? (For a university project, not my company) - skram

I am trying to find some straight forward (and not-so-straight-forward) quantitative and qualitative data points on venture capital firms and thought someone on here might know a source or two for this information (other than the firms&#x27; website as my experience so far is that a lot of the information isn&#x27;t available).<p>Data points I&#x27;m looking for:<p>- Fund size<p>- Avg # of investments made per year<p>- Types and sizes of companies invested in<p>- Major factors used to evaluate potential investments<p>- Methodologies used to value firms<p>- Structure, length, and detail of proposals required of entrepreneurs who are seeking financing<p>- The typical types of financing provided (some firms do VC, loans, partnerships, etc.)<p>- The percentage of firms considered who get financing<p>I completely understand a lot of this information is potentially a source of competitive advantage but I want to get as much as possible.<p>Thanks in advance for your help!
======
skram
So far
[https://www.pwcmoneytree.com/MTPublic/ns/index.jsp](https://www.pwcmoneytree.com/MTPublic/ns/index.jsp)
is useful but definitely lacking specific past data as well as general
information on firms

